# How Often Do I Feed My Red Foot?



## ✿❀Rosie Rosebud❀✿ (Mar 15, 2016)

So I got my 1 year-old red footed tortoise two days ago, and she ate about 3/4 a cup of veggies the one time i fed her today in the evening, but I'm wondering how often do i feed her... should it be once a day since she's little, twice a day, every other day? I've looked at different red footed tortoise websites but all the answers were vague or different from each other. I'll just attach a photo so you guys can see her size, but
her shell is large enough for my whole hand to fit around the top ( I'm only 14 though so my hands aren't that big)

p.s. dont worry about my dog in the picture she's more cautious around my tortoise than the tortoise is around her...


----------



## MPRC (Mar 15, 2016)

I offer food every day and if they eat it all I give them a little more in the evening. Veggies only in the morning, occassional treats in the evenings. 
My little 1lb tortoise eats twice a day every day. My 12lb adult eats every other but I offer food everyday anyway.


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Mar 16, 2016)

I feed my red foot every day in the morning and remove all that's left in the evening. 

You told us not to worry about the dog but I've already read too many stories about chewed up torts. And in all these cases the dogs were very friendly... 

Besides, the floor is not a safe place for your tort (cold, unsafe objects he can eat, etc.) so I really hope this was a one time thing for the picture.

*worry mode off*

It is a very nice looking tort, congrats!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2016)

everyday sounds good to me be sure to add lots of greens to the diet


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2016)

Every day, but in the late afternoon.
I find that they will eat yesterdays offerings, too.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 16, 2016)

When mine were tiny babies one of them was not eating right after he was shipped. I made fresh food (blended into puree) twice a day plus snacks in between. Once he caught on to eating and the both got on steady growth curve I cut back to every morning feedings plus snacks. They will be yearlings in about 1 month and both have great appetite. But anytime there's concern about healt I up the feeding frequency which gives me more opportunity to observe them closer. I always try to stick around for a while and watch them eat. I learn a lot about them that way


----------



## Rue (Mar 16, 2016)

Mine eats what seems to be lot. I put out what logically looks like enough for three tortoises...and when I come home...only lettuce crumbs are left. They must have a big stomach....


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 17, 2016)

Tortoises are poikilotherms (cold blooded) and therefore require significantly less daily caloric intake than mammals due to there slower metabolic rates. After mine hit one year of age, I started feeding them every other day. 

My two cents...


----------



## dmmj (Mar 17, 2016)

Redstrike said:


> Tortoises are poikilotherms (cold blooded) and therefore require significantly less daily caloric intake than mammals due to there slower metabolic rates. After mine hit one year of age, I started feeding them every other day.
> 
> My two cents...


I am curious does yours have the option to graze as well?


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 17, 2016)

I fed hatchlings


dmmj said:


> I am curious does yours have the option to graze as well?



Only when temperatures reach 65-70. I'm in the state of NY, so they're inside 4-6 months out of the year. When they go outside to graze, I don't provide any additional food. They eat their share of weeds and that's it! I strive to get them out 4-6 days per week. Occasionally I'll give them a fruit treat outside.


----------



## kathyth (Mar 17, 2016)

I feed mine every other . When they have been grazing for hours, I don't supplement.


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 17, 2016)

mostly every day sometimes every other day it depends on how hungry he's been or how much he's been eating lately my tort has alway's been a little weird he will eat every day for a few weeks then only eat every other day for bout a week by his choice so when i notice he's not wanting to eat i'll skip his feeding and save greens for the next day


----------



## Nadiiboo (Oct 24, 2017)

I am from the caribbean and I have 2 red foot tortoise (lilo&stitch) I feed them carrots,cabbage (i haven't found lettuce at the supermarket yet) and also this plant that I only know the creole name to but is a popular thing to feed tortoise all over the Caribbean.. I to wonder if I don't feed them enough cuz they eat it up so fast but I only feed them once a day cuz am afraid to feed them to much...sometimes I treat them and give them grapes and apple


----------



## Kaliman1962 (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a Greek Ibera, a year old, 360 grams, she eats 2-3 times a day, i will feed her in the morning, afternoon, & if she is standing by her dish at night i give her more, she comes running everytime i grab her dish, mostly greens, with some yellow squash & cactus


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 26, 2017)

Your Redfoot graze?
Mine pick and choose at best.


----------



## Tropics (Oct 26, 2017)

Mine just came off of almost a week hunger strike. Tried all her favorites. She just nibbles a bit and then goes back to walking around or chilling on top of her log hide. She just ate about half a cup of food now, some squash that is grated mixed with a tiny bit of papaya and maybe 2 mushrooms. She ate it all, it seems the squash did the trick as I have never offered it to her before.


----------



## Angiegirl68 (Apr 17, 2022)

MPRC said:


> I offer food every day and if they eat it all I give them a little more in the evening. Veggies only in the morning, occassional treats in the evenings.
> My little 1lb tortoise eats twice a day every day. My 12lb adult eats every other but I offer food everyday anyway.


----------



## Angiegirl68 (Apr 17, 2022)

I have a 10 yr old female. She eats Very well in the mornings. Sometimes at night she goes to her feeding area constantly going back & forth following me like she's hungry.
I'll give her a little- then she mosies on back to her little home and gets comfy.


----------

